# African Pompano While Bottom Fishing, short video



## tarpon1716 (Jul 19, 2014)

While not rare, African pompano aren't caught every day in every coastal area, so they're reason to get excited. Beautiful, hard-fighting, and good on the dinner table, bottom fishermen working reefs and wrecks encounter them.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 25, 2014)

Very Pretty Fish


----------

